# Need some help choosing Corals



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm relatively new to the marine world, and I'm looking for suggestions on corals that aren't too demanding. I'm not looking to feed corals specifically, but I would like some descent looking ones in the tank. I do supplement with calium and trace minerals (seachem stuff) at the moment, and this is fine with me. I just don't want any demanding corals that need specific feedings.

It's not a large tank, 29 gallons, and currently only some mushrooms, and a pulsing xenis (this one was a hitch hiker on some live rocks that's slowly gorwing in). The mushrooms seem to be flourishing, started with 3 of them, and in a few months i'm up to 7, with 1 splitting at present. 

Lighting wise nothing fancy, just a Coralife T5 slim fixture, 10k daylight and actinic bulbs. It is accented with Bright wite LED's and actinic Led's. for the tank it seems quite bright with all lights running.

Any suggestions on corals would be greatly appreciated. I was thinking maybe some Zoas? not sure what else isn't too demanding.

Thanks, Richard

*Edit* Not sure if it's relevant or not, but there is a lot of liverock in the tank as is, about 50lbs, and significant flow to keep everything happy. the musrhooms made their directly in the flow of the circulation pump.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Generally anthing soft and photosynthetic will be undemanding and not require feeding - leathers in particular would be a great choice.

You can also do LPS like hammers, frogspawns and torches.

And depending on how confident you feel, try som beginner low-light SPS - monti caps and digis as well as some staghorns might do well for you.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have some frogspawn, hammer, mushroom, leathers, open brain, blasto, acans that are all doing very well, torch coral as well. I only feed acans, brain, blasto's once a month and all seem to be doing well. Started off with power compacts and now a t5 fixture and all corals seem to be thriving. So you can try different things and see what works in your system. Oh have a nice neon green trumpet as well. As I said all these corals are thriving with minimal feedings. New heads on trumpet, frogspawn, blasto and acans. Hope this helps. My tank is not large at 35 gallons


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the replies, i'll look into whatevers listed here. I'll be browsing our salt ads for frags shortly


----------



## jameswarner (Sep 12, 2011)

zoa polyps and green star polyp are both really easy and can grow in nicely in your tank. theyre also very forgiving when it comes to fragging if you choose to pursue that option down the road


----------

